# Top 10 Cars of the 2012 NY Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Over the past few years Lexus has been referred to as a Japanese Buick, with the number one reason being the ES front-drive luxury sedan a car that drew direct comparisons with the not-quite-Cadillac GM premium brand. To erase those comparos the new 2013 ES gets a more stylish exterior with a GS-themed front nose and a profile more like the flagship LS.

Swapping its Camry underpinnings for an Avalon platform it has, however, grown even more in size a notable Buick trait. Plus, to challenge the eAssist mild-hybrid LaCrosse, there's finally now an ES300h hybrid system getting 39 mpg average.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2012 NY Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

